# Some paint/decal work...



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have been working on a few freight cars and a locomotive recently.

The locomotive is a Lionel 0-8-0 that I relettered for Erie. I used some road numbers and an Erie emblem from an HO set of decals. No O scale decals are available. The larger numbers and emblem seemed to work out okay...

















I painted a Weaver boxcar into a scheme for the Atlantic and Danville railroad using K4 decals...










Finally I started my orecar train. This is just one of a half dozen I have started...a K-Line car, stripped and repainted...









Tom


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

nice work !


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good Tom.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Erie decal looks OK. 
I never heard of the A&D, that Pennsylvania Danville?
Nice work on all of them.

Erie O decals? 
Sometimes they are out there, one for a caboose, O scale Champ Decals CN-465 Erie-Lackawanna Caboose White Lettering | eBay

I didn't look too hard, got to go and play mechanic on the Old ( young) ladies SUV.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks great; the only issue being the numbers on the cab are a tad too small.....there are decal sheets out there with various fonts and colours of numbers only.....they should be fairly easy to find....


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, the cab numbers look a bit small but some photos I looked at seemed to show smaller numbers on the switchers. You are right, I have some yellow letter/number sets on the way.

There are many Erie decals out there but none for steam unless I happen across an old set of Champ decals.

Finally, the Atlantic and Danville was a subsidiary of the Southern until the 1950’s when they went independent. Later in the 70’s or the 80’s, they were absorbed by the N&W.

Tom


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm a layman when it comes to scale accuracy, but they look fantastic to me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Krieglok said:


> Yeah, the cab numbers look a bit small but some photos I looked at seemed to show smaller numbers on the switchers. You are right, I have some yellow letter/number sets on the way.
> 
> There are many Erie decals out there but none for steam unless I happen across an old set of Champ decals.
> 
> ...


I guess the Danville name would be associated with Virginia?
Danville, Virginia?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They look great to me. Nice work.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

Big Ed, I forgot your inquiry, but yes I believe it is accociated with Danville Virginia. Here is the story behind it...






Atlantic and Danville Railway - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

My next project will be a USRA 2-8-2 that I will modify and letter for the Erie. It is a Lionel Legacy engine lettered for the W&LE.

This time, I am doing the engine as delivered, so the ”Erie” will be spelled out on the tender instead of the Erie diamond. I have the letter decals coming from K4.

I also want to move the dynamo/generator from the top of the smoke box to the back of the boiler. I am still figuring out how I am going to do that. The dynamo has to be placed and a few boiler steps added leading up to it from the boiler running board. I have all the parts in brass...

Tom


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful locomotive! Be sure to post photos when you do the changes....


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Will do! thanks!

Tom


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll be folowing this Tom. I have the NYC version which the parent company never had but believe the P&LE did. Not sure why Lionel mounted the dynamo in front of the stack. Of all the versions they did I can't find any prototypes with the dynamo mounted in that location.

Pete


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

That’s true Pete. My research came up with the same result, except the photo drawings put out by the USRA show the dynamo ahead of the stack. That is the only reference I can find depicting that location.

I have the same engine in HO that was made by BLI. They did the same thing on the Erie version. I moved that one to the correct location too. Funny they did do their NYC version correctly with the dynamo back by the turret box.

Lionel designers probably copied the Erie HO BLI version...

This is what I have completed so far...dynamo moved and W&LE lettering and numbers removed...











Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is the finished project.

I used K4 decals alphabet sets. Their yellow decals seem a bit pale and not a deep yellow like Microscale‘s yellow letters. But I forged ahead.

A couple clear coat finishes and It is done. I am generally happy with the results, but there is always room for improvement. I do plan on weathering it in the future...























Tom


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Nicely done again Tom. You have a knack for decal work. How was dynamo mounted to the smokebox? Was there a pin that went into a hole or just a surface mount? Did you have repaint the whole smokebox or just the area where the dynamo was?
Pete


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Pete. The dynamo was attached with two pins. I filled one hole and used the other to run a line from the spot to the boiler jacket front. It gave the old dynamo lines, that were cast into the smoke box, somewhere to go. I also ran the airline for the bell through that location. Here is what it looked like in the roughed out form...









It blended better with the dulcote and will blend completely when I weather it. I just mixed up some gunmetal paint with black and silver to touch it up initially...

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Clever running the line from the old hole, I wonder how that would work on the prototype.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Clever running the line from the old hole, I wonder how that would work on the prototype.


Thanks!

Depending on what stage of the locomotives life, piping and conduits changed over the years. The photo of the engine I modeled shows a line coming from the top over the side and running back toward the jacket. Later pictures show the bell being air powered.

Since there are no pictures of this engine from a bird’s eye view, I more or less just winged it. Call it artistic license...😏

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Artistic license is good, why not! It's your RR, you get to run it as you please.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Good solution. Much easier than grinding off that piping.
Pete


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I try to get the best realism and be true to the original, but sometimes it just isn’t feasible.

I toyed with the idea of modifying the tender. The Erie engines had an extra course of sheet metal added to the side boards of the tenders To increase capacity. Maybe on the next one!

Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a quick project while I was working on the 2-8-2, waiting between steps.

It is a Weaver covered hopper. It was sold NOS as a car that could be set up for scale operation or three rail. The details are simple, but nicely molded. It came without trucks, so I used a pair of MTH die cast trucks and couplers made for Weaver cars.

I used Scalecoat II spray paint (Erie Lackawanna Grey) and clear coats. The decals are a K4 set. Lots of small decals that make the car look interesting...

Tom


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you! O.H.

Back to ore cars...lol.

Tom


----------



## BillTrzaskus (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice work. Did you ever think of making your own decals?


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought about it. So far, I can pretty much buy available decals I need. The only ones that I would like to try printing would be Erie steam engine decals. They just are not out there in O scale.

Interesting idea though...

Tom


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I assume you paint with an airbrush. I suppose I need to buy a nice one. What powers a small airbrush?


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Decals are another area I hope to start doing. never done them, yours look great. I suppose for beginners like me you just need to dive in and start on an old rolling stock item.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Bryan. Actually I have been using spray cans. It was a easy way to get back into painting. I do have an airbrush set up. I plan on using for weathering. I just been lazy lately.

I bought a small compressor off eBay. It is a Chinese knockoff of a common compressor but it works fine. It is like this...









Airbrush Systems & Sets for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Airbrush Systems & Sets and find everything you'll need to make your crafting ideas come to life with eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





This one comes with a airbrush, but a simple Badger Airbrush is a good start. I started with one like this. They are simple, easy to clean and give decent results...









BADGER MODEL 200 AIR BRUSH SET AIRBRUSH | eBay


Inside box is factory sealed.



www.ebay.com





Airbrushing is another realm of painting. Same with spray cans. I am just getting consistent/ good results using spray cans. I am not very conversant on the subject of airbrushes though. I learned enough to work them. I am sure there are guys here that know more than me!

Decals depend on your preferences. K4 decals are good. They give you a sheet describing the proper color to use and placement. They are easy to work with, but require a little care with finishing as they are a bit thicker than most decals.

I buy MTH premier boxcars for some of my projects. They are the “York Commerative” 40‘ steel box cars that nobody wants. I get them for 10-15 dollars plus shipping. You can strip them with alcohol or just paint over the old graphics with primer then paint. Decals come on one sheet, so you need a good pair of tiny scissors to trim them. I use straight fly tying scissors.

Start small. Pick a simple one color scheme and simple decal set. Buy some Solvaset and a couple small paint brushes. They work well when placing decals.

I have been painting and decaling models for at least 47 years, on and off. It isn’t rocket science, but good results come with a little trial and error.

There are many great modelers here. Hopefully they can chime in, as there is a lot of information out there that can help you. Keep us posted with your progress!

Tom


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Tom. That's pretty good work with cans. Maybe they have improved since the 70s.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Tom thanks for your information. This is something that we want to try when my new knee is serviceable.

The Atlantic and Danville car was interesting and brought back a lot of memories of the changes that have occurred in Suffolk, VA as we have transitioned from about nine railroads to two in my lifetime. There is a lot to choose from when modeling.

Most people now see the old right of ways and have no clue.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

You are welcome guys. It is another aspect of the hobby that I enjoy.

That is interesting you remember the A&D. The cool thing is that you can often find decals of obscure railroads and car owners like chemical companies. I found numerous decal sets depicting old railroads, long gone, that once operated in my area. Same with companies that owned tank cars for example. They are all gone of course...


















Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is my latest rattle can creation. It is a MTH club car that I stripped and repainted with Scalecoat II boxcar red.

I used Tichy decals on this one. Tichy uses a different ink on their multi color decals that is resistant to decal softener. It is problematic on the larger decals like the railroad logos. They suggest soaking the decal off the paper, drying it and then “painting” the back with thinned white glue. Then you need to place the decal, set it and then blot it to get it to settle around any details like rivets or weld seams.

They make many decals in O scale. You just need to get used to the unorthodox method of applying them. Here is my latest Erie boxcar...

Tom


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

This is my first time seeing this thread. I tried to capture a picture, number 4 in this thread. 
Please who makes this short coal hopper? Are they available?
Thanks


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Andy – Tom said in his post that it’s a K-Line Ore car. I believe the K-line dies ended up at RMT. The RMT site says they will be announcing some ore cars this year. MTH and Lionel also make ore cars. There is a large selection on ebay.



ORE CAR *Watch For 2021 Announcements<br>Roadnames will be announced soon.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you Bob.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Andy, 

Bob pretty said it all. I buy the event cars that have simple paint jobs on them. I strip the paint and repaint them. I decaled this one.

If you look on eBay, the good cars with metal trucks are the way to go. Some have plastic trucks that don’t look that great. It depends on your personal taste though.

This one has the plastic trucks...








K-Line K6720 B&LE Ore Car w/ Load NIB | eBay


This is a K-lIne K6720 Bessemer and Lake Erie Ore Car with Load. This ore car features a removeable load, plastic trucks, operating knuckle couplers, metal wheels and axles. Overall condition is Factory New. Manufacturer: K-Line. Model Number: K6720. Road Name: B&LE. Scale/Era: O Modern. Model...



www.ebay.com





This one has metal trucks...more expensive but better....









K-Line K-90006 O27/O Scale CLASSIC Ore Car "OL&B BIG RED LINE" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for K-Line K-90006 O27/O Scale CLASSIC Ore Car "OL&B BIG RED LINE" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to chuckle about that link. 










Someone needs to tell Walter that 2020 is fading into the sunset!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I do have a few of their cars with my town’s name on them. Interesting they put “return to...” even though the particular railroad never ran through here...

Tom


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks Krieglok and thanks for the links.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

My pleasure. Andy, I went with K-Line ore cars as they have the foot stirrups on each corner. The MTH and Lionel ore cars are lacking this detail. If it doesn’t matter to you, it opens up a wider range of selection when you choose your cars...

Tom


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you Krieglok and Bob, I did not have the patients to wait on RMT. As John said, 2020 is fading fast. What I did find are Lionel Ore cars called a Jenny. (I think) I bought a 6 pack of them for $131.72. I think my 0-8-0 will look real good pulling them. Along with some research I now have a direction to go with my new layout. 
I will try to post a photo.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice. Yes they are often referred to as "Ore Jennies" on many railroads. You got them at a good price too. My ore cars cost a bit more because of the paint, decals and trucks I prefer. 

A String of them will certainly look great behind a 0-8-0...

Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I did another exciting boxcar in a flashy boxcar red...From Long Island. It is a road name you don’t see too often. Long Island Railroad with the keystone logo.

It is a Weaver car with MTH trucks. I used Scalecoat II boxcar red and Tichy decals.

The decals were the hard part. Tichy decals don’t set with Solvaset or anything else for that matter. Tichy suggests floating the decal off the paper, drying it, then coating the backside with white glue. Usually just the larger decals need this treatment. If you simply apply them, they curl on the edges as they dry. I use thinned white glue and apply it with a small paint brush.

The rest of the decals went on with not too much fuss. I clear coated the car with gloss to help hide the decal edges and then applied a flat coat a day later.
















Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Doing some NJ DOT commuter cars. The NJ DOT bought many old coaches from the Great Northern/ Burlington Northern and rebuilt them into high capacity cars for commuter service around NJ. Some were painted into DOT colors while some lived on in their original owners paint schemes.

This one is a first try. A few minor adjustments in painting and decaling will be made on the next two cars. This car is waiting for a clear coat finish before the windows, grab irons and diaphragms are reinstalled...










Before and after picture. I am using MTH 18” Smoothside cars...Red stripes not applied yet...


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Finished the NJDOT coach today. This is a test job and improvements will be made on the next two planned cars....

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great Tom, a real transformation!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks John. The right material makes the project go well. I have two more I am going to do. They will eventually be pulled by a couple E8s...

Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here are a few shots of a couple completed boxcars and a “recompleted” passenger car.

The boxcars are Weaver 40 footers that I painted and decaled...


















I had to repaint the coach to eliminate some errant silver paint around the window bands. I used Humbrol paints which worked very well...









Tom


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I'll take that Rock Island, you know that's my road name! I have purchased some decals but am still fixing up the basement for the layout and work room. You may have mentioned it, but what is the name of that common red color for the box cars? I will go to the hobby store and/or maybe Hobby Lobby this weekend and see if I can get some and just spray something in the basement. (I mean my accumulated rolling stock)


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I use Scalecoat II Box car red. They have a few other shades of boxcar red that I use for variation, but the plain basic Boxcar Red is the one I use most often.

Tom


----------

